# First time shooting my new Px4 compact



## Youngholster82 (Aug 7, 2017)

Well the weapon shoots well, the shooter needs work. I ran 180, 165, and 115 grain ammo (each a different brand) w/ out issues. 
The single action pull is a little on the long and heavy side, but double action is short and light. I've ordered the "D Spring" hammer spring so hopefully it'll help some. Recoil is a non issue, "it's strong enough for a man, but Ph balanced for a woman." Real smooth and little muzzle climb. 
Good quality, reasonably priced. I give it the cowboy stamp of approval. 
Don't laugh too hard ar my grouping or lack there of. Well I guess I do have "grouping," just the groups are in the wrong place. I have loads more experience with long guns than handguns.
But I guess I didn't do too awful considering it's been several years since I've shot one. I was shooting from 15, 20, and 25 feet. I'm not sure how far that would be if I were in Canada. I attempted a head shot at 25' and I grazed the neck.. The ones that missed the rings was an attempt at a double/triple taps that didn't quite work out. Practice, practice, practice.


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

I'm not very familiar with Berettas, but I am assuming it is a DA/SA .40 S&W semi-auto, which would mean the first shot (with the hammer down) is the DA, and the following shots are SA. If this is a sub-compact, it will require a lot of marksmanship practice to master. I have found that most of my sub-compacts seem to favor the heavier bullets for a round that impacts closest to point of aim. Using a very firm two handed combat grip, and concentrating heavily on follow-through will get you there more quickly.


----------



## Youngholster82 (Aug 7, 2017)

Bisley said:


> I'm not very familiar with Berettas, but I am assuming it is a DA/SA .40 S&W semi-auto, which would mean the first shot (with the hammer down) is the DA, and the following shots are SA. If this is a sub-compact, it will require a lot of marksmanship practice to master. I have found that most of my sub-compacts seem to favor the heavier bullets for a round that impacts closest to point of aim. Using a very firm two handed combat grip, and concentrating heavily on follow-through will get you there more quickly.


It's not the subcompact, but the compact in .40 cal. It's the middle sized in the px4 line up. Yeah it's DA/SA. I usually pull the hammer back for the first shot though. 
http://www.guns.com/review/compare-and-contrast-the-beretta-px4-storms/


----------



## pblanc (Mar 3, 2015)

Beretta makes some very good semi-auto pistols and the PX4 Storm is certainly one of those.

With a DA/SA pistol, if you have any notion of possibly using it for the purpose of self-defense, you must master the DA trigger pull and the DA to SA transition in trigger pull. If you ever had to use it in a gunfight, it is unlikely that you would be able to cock the hammer, nor would you want to because the light, short SA trigger pull would increase the chance of an unintentional discharge.

Most people feel that the lighter D mainspring improves the DA trigger pull considerably. It will have minimal effect on the SA trigger pull.

I don't know what type of sight picture you were using, but Beretta's are typically sighted for a "combat" sight picture, sometimes called "drive the dots" in which the intended point of impact is covered by the front sight post. The dot on the front sight is superimposed over the intended POI. If you were not using that sight picture, try it and it will bring your groups up.


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

Great pistol, i don't see a need to change out to a D spring. The stock DA pull is just fine for me. Just practice grasshopper! Ive posted some Ernest Langston vids on mastering the DA pull sometime back or you can find them on youtube is a suggestion. :smt083


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Does it have an adjustable rear sight? Looks like you need to raise it just a tad, or take some off the front. Your left to right is pretty good, and shows that you have decent control of the pistol, but still seems to be shooting a little low.


----------



## papersniper (Oct 14, 2015)

Bisley said:


> I'm not very familiar with Berettas, but I am assuming it is a DA/SA .40 S&W semi-auto, which would mean the first shot (with the hammer down) is the DA, and the following shots are SA. If this is a sub-compact, it will require a lot of marksmanship practice to master. *I have found that most of my sub-compacts seem to favor the heavier bullets for a round that impacts closest to point of aim.* Using a very firm two handed combat grip, and concentrating heavily on follow-through will get you there more quickly.


Yep, the heavier bullets are slower and exit the barrel later, so their impact is a bit higher up that the lighter, faster bullets. I agree, which is why most of my 9mm carry ammo is 124/147g.


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

Exactly.

It surprises me that Kahrs, S&W's, Springfields, and CZ's _seem_ to be factory sighted for 147 grain ammo. Maybe it's just something to do with my sight picture preference.


----------



## Argon18smith (Nov 4, 2016)

Shooting looks ok and with more practice it will be better. In Canada, us older folks still use yards and feet (converting back and forth is good for the brain). A meter is just over 3 inches longer than a yard so up close there isn't much difference. Enjoy your shooting.


----------

